# Baby bunnies eyes matted shut?



## HeatherMarie (Jan 10, 2008)

Three days ago, one baby bunny opened one eye but not the other eye and the other two rabbtis eyes were still closed. They are 13 days old, and I read to wipe them gently with a wet warm cloth to help them. That opened the firsts other eye and both of the second bunny's eyes, but my third baby still has both eyes closed. What else can I do, or just be more patient??????? Should I take him to the vet?? Thanks!!!
Heather Marie


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 10, 2008)

Just be patient, I know they are suppossed to open at 10 days, but rabbits can't tell time. A couple of mine looked like they we're winking for a good 3 days. A few didn't even open until 14 days.

Zin


----------



## HeatherMarie (Jan 10, 2008)

lol thank you....i kinda thought i was just being a paranoid parent  thanks again!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL.. the first time I had baby bunnies I did the same thing.. drove my cousin crazy with my questions.

Zin


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd be concerned if they don't open after 14 days. Babies can get infections (from being peed on by mom or litter mates, dirt in the nestbox, etc.)Some breeders call it "nestbox eye".If the baby's eyes are not opened at 14 days, I'd apply warm wet compresses and see if they can be opened. (Warm, wettea bages work well too!).

Watch out for any discharge or signs of infection. Any problems, I'd take him to a good rabbit vet.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 10, 2008)

A very tiny amount of triple antibiotic ointment can be place on the eye to help ward off infection and help the eye open.

Infection (nest box eye) can develop quickly and result in the loss of sight or the loss of the eyes, so it's important to tend to any eye problems right away and closely monitor any kits are lagging behind and haven't opened their eyes.

Kits that have other health problems may also show developmental delays including the eyes opening late.

Pam


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 10, 2008)

really? So all of mine were fine. is there a time differential for larger breeds? I was not aware of this! Thanks for the info!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 10, 2008)

I went and looked in my records.. none went past 14 days, and even then, it was usually the runts who didn't open until last..


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 10, 2008)

The Flemish usually open their eyes between 10 and 12 days. And your right, some of the smallerbabies in the littertend to take an extra day. The Mini Rex tend to be right on schedule (LOL!) 10 days. But either way, if they haven't opened them by 14 days, I try to help them or find out why. 

We lost almost half a litter to eye infections when we first started out. (A combination of a doe with poor maternal skills, my inexperience and a general lack of knowledge by the vet I was using at the time.)


----------



## HeatherMarie (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you all so much!! I am definately monitoring it and going to wipe his eyes w. warm water again today. He's the one who is always walkig around so it's odd his eyes aren't open..... and when you say put a small bit of Triple Antibiotic Ointment, do i put it where it's matted shut or just kind of around the eye???


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 10, 2008)

A very tiny dot of the ointment at the point or crease where the lids should seperate will work. But don't use the Triple antibiotic ointment with "pain relief" or "painkillers" in it. 

I'd do that after wiping them down with warm water and a cotton ball or soft cloth.


----------



## HeatherMarie (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks BlueGiant, sooo much!!!!!  and baby bunny thanks you as well


----------

